# be able to print a dvd liner with the recorded show list



## dubluv (Mar 3, 2006)

my wife likes to save cooking shows to dvd on our humax drt400. however, its a pain to find the shows to burn from the npl because the screen to choose shows is different. Plus, it would be nice to be able to print a case liner so we can see what's on the dvd we just burned. i tried copying info off the TTG window, but that doesnt work. i tried copying to the clipboard a screen shot in powerdvd, and that's a no go.


----------

